# 8 Frame Super Dimensions for a long hive?



## tinadaisy (Oct 17, 2010)

I am going to build my first KTBH and I wanted to make the top wide enough to be able to set an 8 frame medium on top of it perhaps in the future. Can anyone tell me the outer dimensions so I can plan accordingly?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I build mine 13 7/8 - I don't remember exactly where I got that from, but if I was starting over I would do an even 14 inches just for the sake of simplicity. 

My store bought sundance pollen trap is 13 15/16. 

That's a good idea by the way.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

8 frame dimensions vary from 20 to 19 7/8 length by
13 7/8 to 14 wide
If you are within an eigth inch the bees do not care. Oh wait only beekeepers obsess about hive colors and construction.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All the 8 frame equipment from Betterbee and Mann lake are 14" wide. The stuff from Brushy Mt. and Miller Bee Supply is 13 3/4" wide. All Langstroth equipment is supposed to be 19 7/8" long (except Better bee who adds 1/8" to the thickness of the wood so it's 20 1/8" long).

So I guess it depends on which way you want the super to run...


----------



## tinadaisy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. This info will be very useful!


----------



## bexleybay (Feb 13, 2011)

If the width of a top frame is 1.125 and you are going from 10 frames to 8 frames, then 16.25-(2*1.125) = 14

Definition of IF ...  If my grandmother had wheels she would be a bus.


----------

